# Inspectors Hold Surprise Bus Checks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*No Major Violations Found In Thursday's Inspections*

After recent deadly crashes involving tour buses raised safety questions, inspectors held a surprise bus check at South Station on Thursday.

"Random inspections are more effective than scheduled inspections," one Department of Public Utilities inspector said.

The surprise checks are done several dozen times a year.

Full Story:
Inspectors Hold Surprise Bus Checks - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------

